# New Winnie the Pooh Shorts



## hopeandjoy (Jan 10, 2011)

As in, Disney is making another compilation shorts based off of the stories from the books they didn't adapt in the first one.

Trailer

So much nostalgia. Please don't screw this up, Disney.

Except between this and Toy Story 3, I'm still really upset that Mom let me give my childhood (and I mean _childhood_) stuffed animal Pooh away.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 10, 2011)

I honest-to-God thought this topic was about Winnie the Pooh _shorts_, as in comfy-and-easy-to-wear shorts. And I was kind of puzzled as to why somebody would make a topic in Entertainment about it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would I want to wear shorts with pictures of Winnie the Pooh on them?


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 10, 2011)

I live where the real Winnie the pooh lived. It's true.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 10, 2011)

I knew about this. I'm so going to see it...though I did question the cast at first.

Some voices were changed (The only ones I know who've changed are Rabbit [Changed to Tom Kenny....could do it...he has range], Owl [Changed to Craig Ferguson....by the trailer he sounds....okay..he's not who I picture when I think Owl], and Eeyore [Changed to Bud Luckey...I didn't even notice to I read some Youtube comments...but why get rid of Peter Cullen D:]

So, yeah, this seems like it'll turn out good. :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 11, 2011)

I was going to make a thread on this earlier but didn't.

Anyways, I'm super excited to see it. When I was younger all I had to watch were the old Disney stuff, and I absolutely LOVED Winnie the Pooh. I recently decided to go back and watch the old stuff again just for the hell of it and it's still pretty awesome.

So yeah, definitely seeing it. Very glad that they're going back to making it with regular 2D animations. THAT'S the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 11, 2011)

Winnie the Pooh was always amazing and you know that both me and my mom are going to cry when we go see this in theaters because this is the kind of thing I watched when I was really little. :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 12, 2011)

I watched a bit of Winnie the Pooh when I was younger, but I honestly can't remember it all that well. Yet when I saw the trailer for this, my heart lit up. I actually want to see this in theaters.


----------



## Lili (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember having a Winnie the Pooh themed room as an infant.  I still have my musical pooh bear and a hair band that had Pooh's head attatched to it.  Unfortunately, I have no one too have as an excuse to see it with.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 22, 2011)

I remember religiously watching the classic shorts and "The New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh"


----------

